# Stocked Pay Ponds around Dallas



## jpoth

Ok guys first time on the board and as much as I enjoy fishing I get to maybe twice a year. I would like to take my boy he is 8 out to not just fish but definately catch and would like to take him to one of thos stocked pay ponds that you pay by the pound just so I can ensure he catches and has a great time. The last couple of times we have go out we have not done so well and time just does not allow us to go often.

If anyone can tell me of these pay ponds around the Dallas area I would appreciate it as I am having a hard time finding any.

Jerome


----------



## redneck

jpoth said:


> Ok guys first time on the board and as much as I enjoy fishing I get to maybe twice a year. I would like to take my boy he is 8 out to not just fish but definately catch and would like to take him to one of thos stocked pay ponds that you pay by the pound just so I can ensure he catches and has a great time. The last couple of times we have go out we have not done so well and time just does not allow us to go often.
> 
> If anyone can tell me of these pay ponds around the Dallas area I would appreciate it as I am having a hard time finding any.
> 
> Jerome


There is one on 175 between dallas and kemp and I think some others as well out east and some around Ft Worth as well.

www.txcatfishguide.com


----------

